# new to smoking question on how much rub is too much rub



## thanosazlin (Aug 9, 2017)

i've only grilled up until i got my MES electric smoker last week.  i was trying a rib rub recipe and i think i used too much of it on the ribs, i was rubbing but also packing it on a much as i could.

so just looking for in general, when it comes to rubs for ribs, brisket, etc.. should i just rub it on gently to medium and any that falls off just leave it off? i felt bad for wasting spice and $ spent on the spices :) LOL


----------



## phatbac (Aug 9, 2017)

thanosazlin said:


> i've only grilled up until i got my MES electric smoker last week.  i was trying a rib rub recipe and i think i used too much of it on the ribs, i was rubbing but also packing it on a much as i could.
> 
> so just looking for in general, when it comes to rubs for ribs, brisket, etc.. should i just rub it on gently to medium and any that falls off just leave it off? i felt bad for wasting spice and $ spent on the spices :) LOL


For pork ribs i use a thin layer of mustard  to hold rub on the ribs. You can olive oil or a thin layer of different things (like oils or mayo or something) for this purpose, your preference. it should affect the taste not at all. sprinkle rub on for decent coverage but don't worry about packing on the rubs and spices you want to taste the meat.

for Pork Butt i use kosher salt. some people like a lot of rub on their butt but i cant taste any rub after i cook it for 8-10 hours

for beef ribs i like some steak seasoning, gives it that steak on a stick taste..

for brisket and most beef i like to use some Worcestershire sauce and some black pepper maybe some Montreal steak or something that every once in a while.

i found i was spending a lot on spices for rubs and i just found the few that we like to eat and focus on those and mostly use commercial rubs (Weber has a good line and i use Butcher's BBQ competition rubs some too) that i/we like around the house and use those most are a lot

cheaper than buying the spices and mixing yourself.

If you spill a little bit of rub i wouldn't sweat it. 

Happy Smoking,

phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## smokebuzz (Aug 9, 2017)

Aaron pritty much nailed it, It will mostly depend upon what you like. Pork ribs, i splash vinegar on them and rub liberally, Butts ya, what ever feels right, typically apply after pulled lightly to taste, Beef, Vinegar then Salt and pepper, and maybe oregano, garlic ,onion powder, beef will carry its self...


----------



## floridasteve (Aug 9, 2017)

The more I smoke, the less important the rub seems.


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 9, 2017)

I usually just sprinkle(not heavy) with SPOG. 

Chris


----------



## noboundaries (Aug 9, 2017)

I apply a very "light" rub on spare ribs. I spray with oil then apply the rub.  I've dry brined, but they come out too salty for my wife, so I spray, rub, smoke. 

How much is "light?"  Like sprinkling salt on sweet corn-on-the-cob.  Not much at all.  Taste of the pork really shines.  The rub is just there to enhance the meat.   

Pork butt/picnic/shoulder, I pack it on. 

Brisket?  Kind of a medium application of SPOG, not as much as the pork, significantly more than the ribs.

Beef ribs (usually short ribs), tri tip, rib eyes, NY Strips, I apply a light dusting of Montreal Steak Seasoning on all sides, then wrap tightly in plastic wrap and dry brine for 1-3 days.  Got a tri tip resting on the counter right now after a smoke grill. 

Rested long enough!













001.JPG



__ noboundaries
__ Aug 9, 2017


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 9, 2017)

Save extra rub in a container in cupboard. The stuff that falls off the meat will be in liquid after the meat sits in the pan waiting to go on the rack. Just dump the meat rub juices with that extra rub that falls of into a plastic cup and mix some Apple juice or chicken broth with it or water. Brush it back on the meat later or dump it in foil when you foil meat at the end.


----------



## bbqwillie (Aug 9, 2017)

I'm a minimalist. I don't want to just taste spice. I want the meat to speak for itself. I think it's a technique you develop over time. Where is the balance between the spice and the taste of the meat? It takes a while for you to develop that point. It's a personal thing where you get the spice just to the point you know its there but it doesn't take control of the taste of the meat. And it goes the other way too! Where the meat doesn't overpower the spice. I still haven't gotten it right and I have been trying for over 30 years. Take heart! You are on a long, pleasant  journey.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 9, 2017)

Salt n peppa ! Good stuff..


----------



## Rings Я Us (Aug 9, 2017)

I used a big slow cooker for a few years to cook the brisket and brisket type cuts. Really good results with slow cooker. The grill requires much more indirect heat than a smoker but you can use a grill and then wrap a brisket to finish in the oven. The smoker being best of all really needs you to pay attention at certain points in the cook but has best results indeed. [emoji]128077[/emoji]


----------



## panupat (Aug 10, 2017)

For my rub I just sprinkle until it's well covered and the entire surface turned nicely reddish. But not thick.

I don't use Mustard, I salt my ribs and leave it for 15-30 minutes and by that point the salt would have pulled out enough moisture from the rib that my rub can stick nicely.


----------



## tbrtt1 (Aug 10, 2017)

Lately I have been doing sort of a dry brining. I use salt only and apply the nigh before or for 1 day before. The key is, of course, not making the meat too salty. 

This basic ratio works perfect:

Ribs- 1/4 teaspoon per pound of kosher salt
Briskets and butts- 1/2 teaspoon per pound kosher salt 
Bird somewhere In between the above- I don measure the bird. 

I found a few no salt rubs that I apply before putting on the smoker. I also make a few of my own. 

You can dry brine with regular rubs but not knowing the salt ratio in them makes it risky. I have done it with success, though. Just apply lightly. The longer the meat sits the more it absorbs the salt. 


As to the OP, rubs are different. Find a couple you like so you can learn how salty and spicy the are. You will refine you application technique the more you do it and waste less. When I do a typical rub and smoke application, I put a modestamount of rub on the meat and let that set for 30 mins or so. This will liquefy with the meat juices and adhere to the meat. I like this for ribs especially. I found when I added a binder like mustard or olive oil, it caused too much rub to adhere to the meat, either caking up a bit or just overpowering g the flavor of the meat. But I obviously was adding too much rub when using a binder. 

Experiment, it's part of the fun.


----------

